# Our Sadie left today for the rainbow bridge.



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Today we lost the most kind hearted dog I have ever known. Sadie was not a GSD, but she helped raise three. It looked like her heart gave out; she was 12 and a half years old.
My biggest regret was I was not there to help her. We had to go to a seminar out of town.

























She did teach me how to be human and it is not a sin to help.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh Sadie looks just like my Henry. Chocolate labs are definitely an amazing breed- great lovers, loyal, smart, and kind natured. I am so sorry you lost your amazing girl


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry for the loss of your Sadie girl.

Many times they seem to wait until they are alone to pass...perhaps instinct..perhaps to spare us...hollow words in the face of hurt, I know...

Thoughts and virtual hugs to you and yours, run free and happy Sadie

-Yvonne


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There are no words right now, but we can share in your grief. I agree with SylvieUS, Sadie must have wanted and needed to do this by herself and spare you. She obviously loved you very much. So sorry, it's such a miserable time.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Im so sorry for the loss of your sweet labby. I know how wonderful they are to have around. She looks like she was a wonderful friend and has such a kind face. Im feeling your pain, and Ill be thinking of you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dear girl. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. I've lost 2 in the past 6 months and do understand the pain. They are our children. I will be thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

rickaz80 said:


> Today we lost the most kind hearted dog I have ever known. Sadie was not a GSD, but she helped raise three. It looked like her heart gave out


As the others say, there simply are no words that can take away the numbness, tears, and unspeakable grief. I honor your beautiful and loving Sadie with my heartfelt sincere wishes that in her new home she is resting peacefully and enjoying a special reward for all her goodness. Although you could not be with her in that moment when she passed to her new life, I wish for both of you that the best of her heart and beauty visit you often in your dreams and memories and console you.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. There really are no words that seem adequate. Run free Sadie


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure she will be missed by her buddies too. It is that you had more than 12 wonderful years with her. RIP Sadie.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Sadie. Her kind heart shines through in her pictures.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

RIP Sadie ..... I know she will be greatly missed by all the lives she touched


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I do know how hard it is as I have lost 2 since Feb this year. Give those other pups in your home a big hug :hug:
Goodbye Sadie, may you feel young once again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very sorry for your loss. its never easy losing furry kids. best wishes as sadie now watches over you and your family.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She looked like a wonderful girl. I can't imagine the pain you are going through and even though my girl is only a year old, I already get choked up just thinking about when the time comes that I will lose her. 

RIP Sadie, may you run free at the bridge.


----------



## manb1 (Dec 17, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. You were fortunate to have each other for so long. She will leave a big hole in your good heart.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sadie. You will meet her again one day. It is so hard to lose a dog so dear. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------

